# Classical comedy!



## BeethoFan (Jun 23, 2010)

Looking for some more gut-busting pieces. One's I've found so far are Mozart's "A Musical Joke" and Beethoven's "Ta ta ta, lieber Mälzel". What are your favorites?

Bring on the jokes!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

It's been posted before, but why not?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Smetanas Dance of the Comedians


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Alkan's _Scherzo Focoso_.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Sullivan's _The Pirates of Penzance._

Try listening to the excerpt "I am the very model of a modern major General" without laughing.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Schoenberg and Stockhausen.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Try 'My Bonnie Lass She Smelleth'


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Schoenberg and Stockhausen.


You may mock, but actually there are lots of real, intended jokes in Stockhausen's music.


----------



## Baroque_8 (Aug 28, 2010)

*Prokfiev*

His "Dance of the Knights"


----------



## PicklePepperPiper (Aug 3, 2010)

I suppose Shostakovich and his "great" 9th Symphony? Love it to pieces 
-PPP


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

PicklePepperPiper said:


> I suppose Shostakovich and his "great" 9th Symphony? Love it to pieces
> -PPP


Yes! The last movement I must admit is very funny, especially where the tempo gets really fast at the end. So manic!

Shostakovich was a master of sarcasm, and Prokofiev for sure, though not as malevolent.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Also, the aria "Sol imbrogliato io gia" from _Le serva padrona_ is very funny - it's an aria about a guy tripping over his own words and not knowing what to say and he's all mixed up!


----------

